# Steps of making new wps



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 مارس 2009)

هذا البحث يوضح خطوات عمل wps
ارجو من الله ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (2 مارس 2009)

thank you Engineering sayed please we need apply this procedure 
to somewhat materials AS (ST37-2,ST52-3,A36,A516& EN SATANDARD


----------



## gearbox (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود مشكور


----------



## عين الذيبه (8 مارس 2009)

رائع رائع

اشكرك على ابداعاتك يا بش مهندس


----------



## طالب التعلم (11 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم دسوقى (16 مارس 2009)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 أبريل 2009)

*Wps sample*

The attached file is a sample of WPS for Stainless steel


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 أبريل 2009)

*Wps sample*

*The attached file is a sample of WPS for alloy steel*
9%Cr​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 أبريل 2009)

*Wps sample*

*The attached file is a sample of WPS for alloy steel
1.25%Cr​*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 مايو 2009)

*Aramco wps*

The attached file contains all ARAMCO WPS​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 مايو 2009)

*Wps sample of cement project*

The attached file is
WPS SAMPLE OF CEMENT PROJECT​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 مايو 2009)

*WPS SAMPLE OF Power Plant*

The attached file is
WPS SAMPLE OF Power Plant​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 مايو 2009)

*Wps sample of onshore project*

The attached file is
WPS SAMPLE OF ON SHORE PROJECT
P-No. 44​


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 مايو 2009)

الاستاذ سيد صلاح نشكرك جزيلا الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو في تقديم هذه المعلومات القيمة مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام للك اخي العزيز


----------



## emaf (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير عن هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مايو 2009)

*Wps sample of onshore project*

The attached file is
WPS SAMPLE OF ONSHORE PROJECT
P-No. 1
welded by SMAW+GTAW+SAW​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مايو 2009)

*WPS SAMPLE OF Amonia Tank*

The attached file is
WPS SAMPLE OF AMONIA TANK
FERTILIZER PROJECT
LOW ALLOY STEEL​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مايو 2009)

*Pipe Weld Procedure*

Pipe Weld Procedure

See attached link


http://www.ebookee.com/Pipe-Welding-Procedures_220019.htm



l


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 مايو 2009)

*Online Welding Software for ASME IX, AWS D1.1, D1.2, D1.3, D1.5, D1.6, D9.1, D17.1 Co*

see attached link

http://www.wpsamerica.com/


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 مايو 2009)

*Welding Fire Protection Piping*

*Part 1 – Welding Procedures and Welder Qualification for Fire Protection Piping​*Fire protection piping has an easy life compared to other piping systems. Not much flowing through it. Only
occasional pressure changes. Practically no temperature changes, so stresses due to expansion or contraction
are not a concern. Fluid being carried is not explosive or flammable. About all it has to do is contain water
reliably and provide it to sprinkler heads when it’s needed. It’s biggest enemy is corrosion.
Like welds in all piping systems, fire protection piping welds need to be adequate for the service. NFPA 13
does not require radiographic examination or other expensive inspection of piping system welds, but it does
require that the shop fabricator and installing contractor have Welding Procedure Specifications (WPSs) that
provide detailed direction to the welder on how to make the weld. It also requires that his welders be
qualified to the same standard.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 مايو 2009)

*welding manual*

*[FONT=Arial,Bold]Procedure Specification​*[/FONT]Procedure Specification for semiautomatic gas
metal arc (MIG) welding of mild carbon steel per
AWS structural welding code D1.1 1999 using
75-25 (75% Argon 25% CO​2) gas - spray arc
transfer - solid wire.​
see attached file​


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 مايو 2009)

*Structural Steel Welding*

Arc welding requires striking a low-voltage, high-current arc between an electrode and the workpiece (base metal). The
intense heat generated with this arc melts the base metal and allows the joining of two components. The characteristic of
the metal that is being welded and the joint type (i.e. groove, fillet, etc.) dictates the welding parameters and the procedure
that needs to be followed to obtain a sound weld joint.​*​*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 مايو 2009)

*Welding terms*

الملف المرفق هام جدا فيه
كل ما يهم العاملين بمجال اللحام


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 مايو 2009)

*Recommended Practice Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries*

1.1 This Recommended Practice provides supplementary guidelines and practices for welding and welding related topics for shop and field fabrication, repair and modification of:
a. Pressure-containing equipment such as pressure vessels, heat exchangers, piping, heater tubes, and pressure boundaries of rotating equipment and attachments welded thereto.
b. Tanks and attachments welded thereto.
c. Non-removable internals for process equipment
d. Structural items attached and related to process equipment
e. Any other equipment or component item when referenced by an applicable purchase document​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 مايو 2009)

*Reviewing and Approving Welding Procedure Specfications*

*T​he actual welding procedures
used for fabrication and erection
of steel structures directly
affect the quality and properties of
the resultant weld. Before production
begins, proposed welding
procedures may be submitted to
the engineer for review.
Discussed are practical guidelines
which facilitate this review.
Particular emphasis is placed on
joint design geometries, acceptable
combinations of amperage,
voltage and travel speed, and
relationships of deposition rates
and weld bead sizes. While representing
general trends and no
universally accurate for all
processes or procedures, these
guideline will help identify Welding
Procedure Specifications (WPSs)
that should be scrutinized more
carefully.​
*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 مايو 2009)

*ARAMCO-Welding Test Supplement S01 for SMAW*

This welder performance qualification Test Supplement shall govern the testing of
welders with the Shielded Metal Arc Welding (SMAW) process, welding progression
vertical up, for welding carbon and low alloy steel pipe.​​*
*


----------



## tifaonline (18 مايو 2009)

many many many 

thanks


----------



## مهندس جعفر معايطة (18 مايو 2009)

هل بإمكان الأخوة الزملاء مساعدتي في كيفية الحصول على الدورات التي تهتم في مجال التعدين والمؤتمرات والمنعقدة مستقبليا خارج الاردن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Saeed (22 مايو 2009)

الاخ الصاوي جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بعلمك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و الشكر موصولا الى القائمين على هذا الموقع المميز.....


----------



## Gamal selim (26 يناير 2010)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود العظيم
وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والمزيد من الانجازات


----------



## سامح 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تقبل الله مجهودك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونرفق ملفات عن 
filler metal
لتحقيق الإستفادة


----------



## mo7med2 (23 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة مجهود غير عادى منك لك كل الشكر


----------



## if_death_die (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لكم وجزاكم الله خير 

عندي مشكله بارك الله لكم : اريد تعلم تصنيفات الـ mateial الموجوده في الـ wps لاني تائه جدا في تصنيفاتها العديده


----------



## احمدهارون (7 فبراير 2011)

many thanks


----------



## welding engineer (8 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااا أخى


----------



## Khaldon Suliman (10 فبراير 2011)

​Visual Welding Inspector Course​TWI -CSWIP (3.0) level 1​In Syria​تتشرف شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة أن تعلن:​· لكافة العاملين في مجال التفتيش الفني وضبط الجودة
· لكافة مفتشين اللحام
· لكافة مهندسين الميكانيك والبترول
· لكل خريجي المعاهد المتوسطة الفنية
· لكل من يرغب بالعمل في قطاع النفط والغاز داخل وخارج سوريا
· لكل من يرغب بتطوير سيرته الذاتية
​عن أقامة دورة مفتش لحام من معهد​TWI​مرافقة لدورة​CSWIP (3.1) - Level 2​27/02/2011  وذلك يوم​​حيث سيحاضر في هذه الدورة محاضر من المعهد المذكور​وستكون لغة الدورة والمنهاج هي اللغة الانكليزية​وستمنح للناجحين في هذه الدورة شهادة تأهيل مفتش لحام على المستوى الثاني معتمدة عالميا ومعترف بها في جميع دول العالم​​مكان الدورة: دمشق​مدة الدورة: 4 أيام​منهاج الدورة: CSWIP (3.1)​الامتحان: امتحان عملي فقط ((Pipe & Plate​رسوم الدورة: 1150$​​وسيبدأ الحجز والتثبيت لحضور الدورة يوم​05/02/2011​لمزيد من المعلومات والاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على الرقم​​​











​ 
​


----------



## Khaldon Suliman (10 فبراير 2011)

NAYA company of Engineering Services and Trading​has the honor to announce to all people interested in the technical inspection and quality control and all mechanical and petroleum engineers and workers in the oil and gas companies on a course of technical inspection of the Institute of Welding 
 TWI 
Will be given to successful candidates in this Course Certifications welding inspector on the second level internationally certified and recognized in all countries of the world​​TWI – CSWIP (3.1)​Welding Inspector - Level 2​
Suitable for:
*Inspection engineers and supervisory staff. The course is ideal for inspectors requiring preparation for the CSWIP examinations - Welding Inspector .

*Those with little or no previous welding experience are advised to attend the Certificate in Visual Inspection of Welds course to prepare for this course.

*For all mechanical Engineers.
*For all Petroleum Engineers.
*For All Piping & Pipeline Forman.
*For all NDT Technicians & Supervisors
* anyone who wants to enter the field of oil and gas industry from the wider doors.
Course *******:
The duties and responsibilities of a welding inspector; fusion welding processes; typical weld defects; types of steel; carbon-manganese, low alloy and stainless steels; hardening of steels; weldability; heat treatment; parent metal defects; visual inspection; testing parent metals and welds; destructive tests; NDT techniques; welder and procedure approval; codes and standards; outline of safe working practices; practice in examination questions; continuous and end-of-course assessment. In addition, candidates meeting the CSWIP requirements for eligibility complete the relevant CSWIP examination on day 5.
Certification / Awarding Body:



Objectives:​
to understand factors which influence the quality of fusion welds in steels 
to recognize characteristics of commonly used welding processes in relation to quality control 
to interpret drawing instructions and symbols to ensure that specifications are met 
to set up and report on inspection of welds, macro sections and other mechanical tests
to assess and report on welds to acceptance levels 
to confirm that incoming material meets stipulated requirements and recognize the effects on weld quality of departure from specification 
to be in a position to pass the Welding Inspector - Level 2 examinations 
Additional Information:
CSWIP Welding Inspector examination - All candidates must attend a CSWIP approved course of training prior to examination. Enrolment on this course does not constitute reservation of an examination. All courses may be followed by a CSWIP Welding Inspector examination for candidates with appropriate experience as specified in CSWIP document WI-6-92. All CSWIP documents are available on the CSWIP website.​​The Date: 
27/02/2011 to 03/03/2011​​The language of Course:​​English​​The Fees:​​2150$​​

​


----------



## midomoniem (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بهاء الصليبي (5 يوليو 2011)

كلمة شكرا لاتكفي لمجهودك العظيم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## virtualknight (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا من هنا وحتى الصباح على هذه الجهود القيمة المبذولة


----------



## moneebhamid (3 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## abbas qassim (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود الخيرة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## The Prince1 (29 أبريل 2014)

موضوع رائع من شخص أروع, واصل الابداع

أنا مبتديء جداً في هذا المجال ولكني أحلم أن ألحق الركب قريباً وأفهم ماتفهمونه.


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود مشكور


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

الاخ الصاوي جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بعلمك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و الشكر موصولا الى القائمين على هذا الموقع المميز.....


----------

